# Iris Plants



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*I hope I did this right. If all went well these are a couple pics of one of the back ground props I worked on over the weekend. My daughter named them Iris plants, not a bad play on words for a 13 yr old. *

*I've done silk arrangements for years and have saved stems and leaves that weren't used for who knows why, lol. Well I guess I know now. **These were constructed from left over stems for the trunk and branches. I used plastic shopping bags to add bulk and shape, wrapped it all with masking tape, and a second wrap with floral tape. The floral tape allowed to contour a little better, and smoothed the surface better for paint. After painting the trunk I sprayed everything but the eyeballs with a light coating of flat gray primer. The eyeballs are just styrofoam balls with a deconstructed silk flower head.*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty! Now all you need to do is open an Evil Florist Shoppe and you're good to go


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

pretty darn cool!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome! i love these!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. You've been busy lately.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Thank you all. Roxy it's funny you should say that. I plan to do other plant still, more of a Venus Flytrap, only with fangs. *


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think an evil Venus flytrap would be a hoot - definitely do it!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

very cool... 

i like 'em


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Those are so cool....love em


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Those are pretty cool


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

cool, nice work!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

This one's quite a looker.  Were you inspired by Ghoul Friday?


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

That is so rad that I want to scrap all my plans for this year and go with the Evil Plantsman. Oh. My. God. I have to go to Home Depot. Right freaking now.

VampyTink. You rock.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Rahne, Actually I borrowed my idea from Bitter Betty Blogs "Horrifying house plant costumes". She added her creations to live plants, since I kill living plants (which may have also worked) I contructed my own. She has a how-to on her blog.*


----------

